

Stephen Hawking: If you could talk to Albert Einstein, what would you say?   - yarapavan
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,2029483,00.html

======
jamesteow
Interesting excerpts, although I found this a little funny:

"I'm no better than anyone else at understanding what makes people tick,
particularly women."

~~~
CarlSmotricz
It's just a little joke. There's no unwritten law that says smart people
aren't allowed to crack jokes in serious discourse.

In case you need an explanation, the joke is based on the commonly held notion
that men have trouble understanding women. A few people might consider that
sexist, but it reflects more poorly on men than on women, and as a man I don't
find it offensive.

------
turbojerry
I would say "Al, old chap, I've got bad news and worse news, the bad news is
there is no God, the worse news is the Universe plays dice with itself"

------
Jabbles
Why is the date 15th November?

<http://imgur.com/vtbR1.png>

~~~
glhaynes
My guess would be that it's from the November 15 issue of the paper Time
magazine.

------
RtodaAV
Man that was a great read. Amazing man.

